# 1920s Elgin Complete Bicycle for Sale



## amandathurlow (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to the page and am interested in selling my great grandfathers bicycle. It's a 1920s Elgin complete bicycle. The bike is located in West Branch, MI.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 23, 2019)

Howdy,
Nice bike,  early mid 30s, how much is it?


----------



## amandathurlow (Jan 23, 2019)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 23, 2019)

Good price,  post up in classified section,  it will sell.  Left pedal axle looks different,  extension or ??


----------



## amandathurlow (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm sorry but I don't know. It belonged to my great grandfather. I'm new on the site and not sure how everything works.


----------



## TieDye (Jan 23, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Good price,  post up in classified section,  it will sell.  Left pedal axle looks different,  extension or ??



It looks like the threads stripped out, and a pedal repair bolt was used. That's an easy fix.


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 23, 2019)

Pm sent.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 24, 2019)

This bike is now in the For Sale Complete Bike Forum: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1920s-elgin-complete-1-000-obo.146234/


----------

